# Barista Express vs Duo-Temp + Smart Grinder Pro



## tranduytan (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello all, this is my first post so go easy!

I'm looking at upgrading my Delonghi EC820.B to something a bit more substantial. I've settled on Sage as a preferred option but at the moment I'm torn between going for a Barista Express or going for the separates option and getting the Duo-Temp Pro and the Smart Grinder Pro. Both options are in the same price range so cost isn't an issue. I was initially looking at the BE but from my limited research it sounded like its better to go for a coffee machine and separate grinder? I'm not really limited in terms of worktop space so the size isn't an issue either.

Any advice/guidance you could give would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you are going to get a separate grinder for the machine , why limit yourself to the Sage grinder?


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

depends what you want I was originally set on the BE and it seems a good little machine but now glad I went for the DB (DTP also good) and SGP as either one or the other or both can be upgraded later as you learn more/have more dosh - it's likely to be the grinder that gets upped first


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Greydad said:


> depends what you want I was originally set on the BE and it seems a good little machine but now glad I went for the DB (DTP also good) and SGP as either one or the other or both can be upgraded later as you learn more/have more dosh - it's likely to be the grinder that gets upped first


Yep seen a few BE owners who've ended up getting a 2nd separate grinder. It's not much of a problem if you have the space but it does add to the expence.


----------

